# Another problem with Navien



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

I have found another issue with the Navien Ch 240 ASME to look for. I had just finished installing a Navien Ch 240 ASME with 2 guys I have working with me yesterday. We go to fill the system and water starts spraying all over inside the unit. Found it was the auto feeder was cracked where the metal clip connects. Waiting on Fed Ex to deliver the new part. 

I like Navien for the ease of install and the cost but it seems like 50% of the units have some kind of issue.:furious:

Plus I am working on cruches because of my hip replacement so I am very frustrated.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

I stopped selling them! Navien also provides poor answers too issues with units and has quality control issues!


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

Tim`s Plumbing said:


> I like Navien for the ease of install and the cost but it seems like 50% of the units have some kind of issue.:furious:


Have have been installing a few now. I don't like too hear this.:blink:


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I have installed around a dozen of their units and I have never had any problems.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I have removed dozens of their units which people got sick and tired with their problems.


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

Details ladies, details!


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

Got a call today from the technical manager of Navien America I guess he saw my post on how I have had problems with a few of the units. So he was wondering what other problems I have had and then told me I can be paid by Navien for my time replacing the part. I must say I was very suprised to recieve the call and I am happy that Navien is standing by thier product and wants to stay in good standing with contractors.


----------



## Radium (Dec 25, 2010)

Tim`s Plumbing said:


> Got a call today from the technical manager of Navien America I guess he saw my post on how I have had problems with a few of the units. So he was wondering what other problems I have had and then told me I can be paid by Navien for my time replacing the part. I must say I was very suprised to recieve the call and I am happy that Navien is standing by thier product and wants to stay in good standing with contractors.


If your into making ten dollars an hour or less, thats what the compensation works out to be! I gave up on navien and moen a long time ago.

Sent from my iPad using PlumbingZone


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

Radium said:


> If your into making ten dollars an hour or less, thats what the compensation works out to be! I gave up on navien and moen a long time ago.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PlumbingZone


They told me that the they will pay $150.00 for replacing the auto feeder on the combi units.


----------



## Radium (Dec 25, 2010)

Tim`s Plumbing said:


> They told me that the they will pay $150.00 for replacing the auto feeder on the combi units.


Right on sounds like a great deal. Let's break that $150 down.

Customer calls the error code goes off, 1/2 hour on the phone with home owner,
1 hour drive to customers house
1 hour on the phone with Navien
Problem trouble shot, get RGA number, go home, wait for parts.
1 hour drive home
parts show up, let's hop in the truck!
1 hour drive to customers house
1 hour to install auto feeder, or any other part.
Oh great, the mixing valve isn't working now! I will leave the in floor heat off and keep running the potable.
1 hour drive home.
1 hour printing off RGA, filling it out and drive to the post office. 
Well worth it!!

Sent from my iPad using PlumbingZone


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

Radium said:


> Right on sounds like a great deal. Let's break that $150 down.
> 
> Customer calls the error code goes off, 1/2 hour on the phone with home owner,
> 1 hour drive to customers house
> ...


Name another company that will pay 7.5 hours for a simple parts replacement.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Radium said:


> Right on sounds like a great deal. Let's break that $150 down.
> 
> Customer calls the error code goes off, 1/2 hour on the phone with home owner,
> 1 hour drive to customers house
> ...


 Same thing with Weil Mclain boiler.. had a bad pressure/temp gage.. reads 80 degrees when its 140 degrees.. pressure showed 24psi while its 12lbs... drive to supply house oppisite direction to pick up a replacment and de-pressuriezd the system to replace the gage... drive back to supply house to return and get credit but no labor allowance on those china junk product??? Up yours.. Weil Mclain...


----------



## alliance1 (Dec 20, 2012)

They don't pay


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

Radium said:


> Right on sounds like a great deal. Let's break that $150 down.
> 
> Customer calls the error code goes off, 1/2 hour on the phone with home owner,
> 1 hour drive to customers house
> ...


 I agree most of the time the amount they pay is peanuts but most other companies don`t pay anything at all to replace a part under warranty.

In this case I was doing start up on the unit and found the auto feeder was cracked. Called Navien tech support I was on the phone for 10 minutes they shipped out the part the next day. Took me all of 15 minutes tops to replace the auto feeder. And to fill out an RGA takes maybe 5 minutes. Yes I agree it is a P.I.T.A. when I run into a problem but I always figure extra time in when I quote a job for things like this.


----------

